# canon A510 shutter stuck to open position



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i was in the process of turning my camera off the lens had retracted and the shuter was about to close when somebody threw a snowball at me which hit the camera in the lens, now the lens has retracted and the shutter is still in the open position. when i turn the camera on the canan logo appears in the display with a hight pitch sound followed by a clicking noise inside the camera. its very quiet you can only hear it with your ear to the camera. after 10 seconds or so the camera will turn off and do the same next time i try to turn it in.

anyone know to to correct this? any help will be greatly appreciated i only got it 5 days ago  (second hand from a friend no warranty)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

First things first - remove the battery immediately and leave it out.

Remove the memory card

Place the camera in a warm dry place for at least 48 hours

If water has ingressed into the 'works' it could both short circuit and stop things working and/or create an electrolysis path whereby an electricity going through the circuits can cause the tracks to etch away. Hence the need to remove batteries asap.

After 48 hrs drying, replace with freshly charged batteries. Switch on & hope for the best.

When you say the 'shutter' is open, I am assuming that you mean the two metal leaves that come across *the front* of the lens. In other words, you can still see the retracted lens glass. If that is so, then the all may not be lost... The leaves are not the shutter, they are there to protect the lens from dust/dirt & scratches when not in use. 

It is possible that one or both leaves have got bent or pushed out of place. You may have to pull/push it or them back into position. Be very gentle.

If that fails, it would be cheaper to buy another one off eBay and *give your friend the bill!*

But still give it a good drying out time - water is a killer to electrical devices!


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll do that except pass the bill on. it was my nephew that threw it and he's only 4. don't want to wait that long to get my money back . I'll let you know what happens with the camera in 2 days time

edit: you was right about the leaves. i thought they was the shutters. i am a camera noob


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:laugh:
understood... A 4 year old can still deliver a wallop!

I will be interested to know if the camera is OK as & when...


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

thank you for your help


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A good place to dry it, if you have one, is a clothes 'airing' cupboard. Alternatively, above but not on a radiator :wink:


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

what if i was to wrap it in a thick towel then put it on top of a radiator. would that be ok or no? or even folding the thick towel several times then putting the camera on top of that

airing cupboard is blocked off and all i can use is radiators


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It would be better just sat on top of the folded thick towel(s) - It needs the dry-air circulation to remove the moisture, rather than just trapping it in the material. The direct heat off the radiator might well do more damage than good, from unequal expansion and buckling of delicate mechanisms.

Ideally, a shelf above a radiator would be perfect.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

no change with the camera  i havent tried pulling the leaves shut yet. dont have anything small enough to grip them.


the sound that comes from the camera when i first turn it on sounds like a mechanism turning and not catching what its meant to


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a shame - I think that the camera may have to be retired - Sending it to Canon service station is one option, however they have a fixed service charge that would cost more than getting a replacement on eBay.

I have just bought another Canon A610 (7.1MPix), although I got mine for a very low price, they are selling for approx £50...


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

DonaldG said:


> That is a shame - I think that the camera may have to be retired - Sending it to Canon service station is one option, however they have a fixed service charge that would cost more than getting a replacement on eBay.
> 
> I have just bought another Canon A610 (7.1MPix), although I got mine for a very low price, they are selling for approx £50...


wow that is a good price

EDIT: i looked on both ebay and amazon and neither have cameras just accessories


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is an A510 @ £25 buy it now on eBay UK

Try this A620 on ebay UK


----------

